# 820 Partner Visa approved in 10 days: Content and presentation tips



## medoes81

Hi everybody,

Today I got my 820 Partner visa approved!!! We just lodge it on the 2nd of April and after 10 working days it has been granted. I am so excited I can still not believe it!!! We are the happiest people in the world after reading that Immigration email

We applied at Brisbane office by post on the 2nd of April, had my acknowledgment email on the 9th and my grant email on the morning of the 15th of April.

Anyway I would like to share our happiness in this forum because I have to say I got a lot of really useful information here so I would like to help more other people who are going through this stressful process of preparing the application.

I have to specially mention Mark Northam for all the useful information he gave me and because he put us on the right track and gave us a really good advice. Thanks again for your help, we really appreciate it and you deserve a special mention for your work.

Well, here I go. I collected a lot of information from this site, and after spending hours and hours reading and collecting tips I got my own version for our application. I will enclose here the CONTENT OF OUR APPLICATION and HOW WE PRESENTED. I just want to mention this is nothing official and I am not an immigration agent. We just did it that way, and our visa got approved really quickly. It doesn't mean anything because we could have had luck, the case officer might like our application or who knows what the reason is, but if it can help to future applicants here is what we did.


*BACKGROUND OF OUR RELATIONSHIP*

−	He is Australian citizen and I have Spanish nationality.
−	We have been in a relationship for two years (committed to each other with exclusion of others according to Immigration version).
−	We have been living together in Australia for one year (been in a defacto Relationship according to Immigration version). We waited to send the application until we had the 12 months of living together.
−	I had a Student Visa for a year in order to be in Australia
−	We registered our relationship one month before applying
−	No children
−	We decided to apply for a 'Decision Ready Application', which it means we had all the forms, documents, medicals and police checks done. So all ready to go.


*PRESENTATION*

*1- First page with quick summary of information presented in the application (1page) *

'DECISION READY APPLICATION' (Title in the top)
Table with the following information: 
APPLICANT NAME
SPONSOR NAME
ADDRESS	
VISA TYPE: SUBCLASS 820 - PARTNER TEMPORARY VISA
CONTACT: (phone and email of applicant and sponsor)	
INFORMATION INCLUDED: (with a checkbox)​Forms, 
Personal Documents
Character Documents - Police Checks
Health Requirement - Medicals
Evidence of genuine and continuing relationship​
*2- Cover Letter (1 page)*
Briefly explanation of who we are, when we started our relationship (commitment to each other) and when we started the defacto relationship (moved together), why we were applying for the visa and asking to be be considered as a Decision Ready Application because we were summiting everything in our application. Signed by both of us.

*3- Table Of Contents For Our Application (1 page) *
* See next section for detailed table of content

*4- Eight plastic folders (basic ones, clear A4 with tab on the side where I named the section covered in each folder. The ones that you can open from the side and the top, nothing fancy).* 
The first document of each folder was again the section of the table of contents that was included in that folder. So we had a folder for Forms, Statutory Declarations, Personal Documents Applicant, Personal Documents Sponsor, Financial Aspects, Nature of the Household, Social Aspects and Nature of Commitment.

We included all papers loose, with no staples and in one stack for each of our 8 sections, and in the folders where I included the evidence, (because there were a lot of documents) I put little mark tags with a number so from the table of contents from the front you could choose which information you wanted. I just tried to make it simple but really well organised to get access to the information without messing all the papers around.

At the end, we had 3 documents at the front (summary, cover letter and table of contents) + 8 folders full of documents. We stuck all this in a plastic folder, like a little plastic white box from Officeworks (5AUD) and post it to immigration.

*TABLE OF CONTENTS FOR OUR APPLICATION*​
FORMS

1.	Subclass 820 Application Document Checklist 
2.	Form 47SP - Application for migration to Australia by a partner
3.	Form 40SP - Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia

STATUTORY DECLARATIONS

4.	888 Form - Statutory Declaration by a supporting witness (7x)
5.	Statutory Declaration by Applicant on the history of my relationship with Sponsor
6.	Statutory Declaration by Sponsor on the history of my relationship with Applicant

PERSONAL DOCUMENTS OF APPLICANT

Proof Of Identity
7.	Certified copy of the biographical data page of the passport
8.	Certified copy of birth certificate
9.	Recent passport size photographs (2x)
10.	Certified copy of Student ID Card and QLD Driver's License showing current address

Character Documents
11.	Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment
12.	Original AFP Police Report
13.	Original Police Report from Spain
14.	NAATI Translation of the Police Report from Spain (Spanish → English)
15.	Character Statutory Declaration by Applicant

Health Assessment
16.	Sealed envelope containing Applicant Health assessment

PERSONAL DOCUMENTS OF SPONSOR

Proof Of Identity
17.	Certified copy of the biographical data page of the passport
18.	Certified copy of birth certificate
19.	Recent passport size photographs (2x)
20.	Certified copy of QLD Driver's License showing current address
21.	Certified copy of Certificate of Australian Citizenship
22.	Certified copy of Australia Tax Assessment Notice and Original Letter from Employer

EVIDENCE OF GENUINE & CONTINUING RELATIONSHIP

23.	Financial aspects: table of contents and documents
24.	Nature of the household: table of contents and documents
25.	Social context of the relationship: table of contents and documents
26.	Nature of commitment to each other: table of contents and document

*The next post will detail which evidence we support in each section.


----------



## kttykat

medoes81 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Today I got my 820 Partner visa approved!!! We just lodge it on the 2nd of April and after 10 working days it has been granted. I am so excited I can still not believe it!!! We are the happiest people in the world after reading that Immigration email...........


Congratulations, well done 

Kttykat


----------



## medoes81

*EVIDENCE OF GENUINE & CONTINUING RELATIONSHIP *

In every folder we included in the first page the table of content for each section (Financial Aspects, Nature of the Household...) and after the first document was a statutory declaration signed by both of us explaining what evidence is provided, and short explanations for anything I felt needed clarifying, or any additional information I wanted to tell them that evidence alone might not say.

*Financial Aspects: Table of contents and documents*

This is evidence that we present as a couple sharing financial commitments and responsibilities:

•	Joint statutory declaration for our Financial Aspects

•	Confirmation letter of joint bank accounts (including both names)

•	Joint account bank statements proving that we have operated joint bank accounts for a reasonable period of time and we are sharing all household bills and expenses:
-	YYY Bankpac Statements (06 Feb 2012 to 28 Feb 2013) 
* Please refer to Nature of the Household section for detailed excel summary of all transactions expenses.
-	YYY Bankpac eSaver Statements (06 Feb 2012 to 06 Feb 2013)​
•	Evidence showing income coming into the joint account from both of us:
-	XXX Bank transaction detail showing transfers from Applicant's personal account to joint account 
-	YYY Bank transaction detail showing transfers from Sponsor's personal account to joint account​
•	Receipts of payments made by Sponsor to 'Education Provided' in support of Applicant's tuition expenses for the course that she is enrolled in

•	Evidence of joint ownership of the car

•	Relevant purchase/gifts to each other highlighted on personal bank accounts

*
Nature of the household: Table of contents and documents*

This is the evidence that we provide as a couple sharing responsibilities within our household:

•	Joint statutory declaration for the Nature of our household outlining the basis on which responsibility for housework is distributed and our living arrangements

•	Joint rental lease of the residence in which we have lived since February 2012

•	Joint utilities accounts with both our names and address (electricity, gas)

•	Statutory Declaration from the owners of the house explaining why some utilities accounts (Internet, Telephone and Green Bag) don't have the account name changed even though we are covering the cost.

•	Proof of joint responsibility for all day-to-day living expenses: We include an Excel spreadsheet that summarizes all the transactions presented in the bank statement of the joint account regarding household bills and expenses over the last 12 months (from 6/2/2012 to 28/02/2013)

•	Correspondence addressed to both of us at the same address

*
Social Context of the Relationship: Table of contents and documents*

This is the evidence that we present to show how our friends and family see our relationship:

•	Joint statutory declaration regarding the Social Context of our Relationship

•	Evidence that we are generally accepted as a couple socially: 
-	Wedding Invitation and thank you card 
-	Selection of photos with friends in different situations or celebrations (6 photos in a word document, with date and place where they were taken)​
•	Evidence we have declared our relationship to government authorities 
-	Declaration of partner in our respective Tax Return Forms​
•	Joint Membership of organizations or groups: 
- Yatch Club membership 2011/2012 and 2012/2013​
•	Evidence of joint participation in sporting, cultural or social activities (movie tickets, concerts, etc.)

•	Joint travel to Bali in 2011

•	Receipt of accommodation of the two day/one night trip to XXXX on the 7th of April 2011 and receipt of payment for dinner

•	Receipt of accommodation of the three day/two night trip to XXXX on the 25th of May 2011 and receipt of payment for dinner

•	Joint travel to Europe (Ireland & Spain) in 2012

•	Receipt of payment and boarding passes of flight to Sydney for spending Christmas with all Sponsor's family who flew over from Ireland (24th to 28th December 2012)

•	Joint travel to Bali in 2013

•	Timeline of the relationship with a selection of photos of us in different activities

•	Selection of photos of us with Sponsor's family - Sponsor (6 photos in a word document, with date and place where they were taken).

•	Selection of photos of us with Applicant's family - Applicant (6 photos in a word document, with date and place where they were taken).

*Nature of Commitment to Each Other: Table of contents and documents*

This is the evidence that we present to prove mutual commitment to each other:

•	Joint statutory declaration of the Nature of our Commitment to each other

•	Registered Relationship Certificate from the Queensland Registry of Births, Deaths, and Marriages

•	We are beneficiaries of each others Superannuation Fund

•	Applicant's employee emergency contact form naming Sponsor as next of kin, address and emergency contact

•	Sponsor's personal beacon registration naming Applicant as emergency contact

•	Correspondence and itemized phone accounts to show that contact was maintained during any period of separation: 
-	Facebook Emails 
-	Skype calls 
-	Phone calls and SMS​
•	Personal Birthday cards and Christmas Cards

I hope all this information is useful for more people and that it can give a better idea (not official DIAC information) of what to include and how to present a 820 Partner Visa. This forum has been an outstanding source of information and I want to thank you to everyone who takes the time to post on here explaining their situation, giving tips or giving some advice. For me and my partner it has had a great value, so I hope to contibute with my post giving some more help to all this future applicants.

With all my heart...Thank you again!!

Wish your visas get approved soon.


----------



## Lindaa

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Miss Swan

That was super quick! Which office did you lodged at?  DIAC seems to be speeding up now..wonder if it's got anything to do with the financial year end closing 

By the way, I have a question to ask all successful applicants. Does DIAC give us an official letter sent to the letterbox? Because I only received my grant news through email with PDF files attached. I don't need the letter (PDF and VEVO more than suffice)l, but was just wondering because I've read about some applicants receiving their grant letters in the mail.


----------



## aroundabout

I got a letter aswell as an email. Letter arrived about two weeks after my app was approved and they also returned my original police checks too!


----------



## rajurengith

Miss Swan said:


> That was super quick! Which office did you lodged at?  DIAC seems to be speeding up now..wonder if it's got anything to do with the financial year end closing
> 
> By the way, I have a question to ask all successful applicants. Does DIAC give us an official letter sent to the letterbox? Because I only received my grant news through email with PDF files attached. I don't need the letter (PDF and VEVO more than suffice)l, but was just wondering because I've read about some applicants receiving their grant letters in the mail.


Dear

the pdf file has attached with your mail is sufficient and which known as visa grant letter.diac documents controls strictly in e transmits only.when you will enter to australia your passport is more than enough once you granted the visa....


----------



## bradley

Hi medoes81
Congratulation
Pls if u can send me the data sheet for your cover letter , summery ect...
Will be appreciate 
Thank [email protected]


----------



## Coral2013

I only received a letter in the mail, not an email!


----------



## Nelly87

Congratulations, that is super super fast!! I'd love to hear, too, which office you applied at!



Miss Swan said:


> That was super quick! Which office did you lodged at?  DIAC seems to be speeding up now..wonder if it's got anything to do with the financial year end closing


Yeah I've been noticing a LOT of threads about grants over the past month or so! Mostly quick ones, too.


----------



## medoes81

Brisbane, sent by post.


----------



## medoes81

Brisbane office, sent application by post.


----------



## aroundabout

Congratulations Medoes81! I forgot to say it earlier!!

Brisbane seems to be approving some applications very quickly recently. Out of interest what were the initials of your case officer? Maybe we've got a speedy worker out there...mine was MI


----------



## purple

Wow, Congrats!! Brisbane seems to be picking up!! I hope other offices will follow their lead


----------



## medoes81

Mine was MS, maybe another speedy worker too!


----------



## rajurengith

I residing at australia as permanent resident.I need to apply the partmer visa.she is graduated in nursing.anybody else can explain the paths to gain the visa?


----------



## 18302

Thank you so much medoes81, very informative post! We're in the process and almost ready to submit my wife's 820/801 application and this has given us some great tips.
One question I have that someone may be able to answer, is how did you go about dual signing the statutory declaration forms? I am using the official template from the commonwealth but it only has one spot to sign.

Can I change the form around so at the top it says

"We, John Smith and Shazza Smith of <job titles>, make the following declaration.....

Then at the bottom just copy and paste the space and text where the signature needs to go so there's room for 2 signatures?
Just thinking purely for doing the joint stat decs for each section. Of course we will still do our own stat decs for the history of the relationship.


----------



## medoes81

We used the Commonwealth statutory declarations from the following link:

Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department

Download the DOC version and then we edited saying: "We" instead of "I" in all the places of the document.

At the bottom we both signed and there were no problem or comment when we went to the Justice of Peace.

Hope it helps and best luck in your application.


----------



## 18302

medoes81 said:


> Download the DOC version and then we edited saying: "We" instead of "I" in all the places of the document.
> .


Yep, that's the same form I've always used. I had a bit more of a think about it and I think I'll modify the top of the form so it says"

I, John Smith of 24 Mystreet Rd, Addressville, in the occupation of professional dole bludger

and

I, Mary Jane Maidenname, of 24 Mystreet Rd, Addressville, in the occupation of professional tax evader

Then at the bottom of the document we can just sign off like you said, there's more than enough space 
Thanks and hope everything goes smoothly for us... providing we follow your excellent posts (which I have printed out!) I'm sure we'll be fine


----------



## CollegeGirl

A dole bludger and a tax evader... match made in heaven. 

(Not that, being American, I have the slightest clue what "dole bludger" means. Adding it to my list of Aussie-isms I need to learn! )


----------



## chicken999

Lol a dole bludger is someone who is happy to live on government unemployment benefit I. E. the dole, without really looking for work

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## djdba188

Hi Medoes ,

Thanks you for the comprehensive post , very helpful, can u advise though, what this was ?

15. Character Statutory Declaration by Applicant .. I cannot see in the checklist any requirement for this?


----------



## Pxer

djdba188 said:


> Hi Medoes ,
> 
> Thanks you for the comprehensive post , very helpful, can u advise though, what this was ?
> 
> 15. Character Statutory Declaration by Applicant .. I cannot see in the checklist any requirement for this?


Here's the PDF 
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-statutory-declaration.pdf
Found on this page 
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/

I don't think it's actually required. Someone may correct me on that..


----------



## djdba188

yes - I think this is all that Is required ..

For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you may be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.


----------



## 18302

It also says:

_As part of the character assessment, you may be asked to complete a Character statutory declaration._

I guess if you do want to submit it there is no harm, but it's not a requirement unless they ask for it.


----------



## CAinOZ

Thanks medoes81, this is one of the most helpful posts I've seen yet! I'm turning my partner visa app into the Brisbane office in just a week and a half and getting my final presentation and organization done now. Your post is extremely encouraging!

A few questions, did you find it appropriate to certify all your evidence such as copies or receipts, cards, bank statements? Also, did you have your table of contents and explanation of evidence certified or only signed it yourselves? Its all these little details I'm most worried about!


----------



## 18302

Hi medoes81!

I just wanted to say a HUGE THANK YOU to you for your guide in this thread.
I copied and pasted your original posts into a Word document and went through and we followed almost every single recommendation you made. We sent my wife's 820 application into the Perth office on 16th May and it was granted today - exactly 14 days later.

For anyone reading this who has not submitted yet, please follow it as Immigration seem to love this kind of format 

Thanks again heaps medoes81


----------



## CollegeGirl

That is so great - congrats Bonez!


----------



## aussiepinay

Congratulations!


----------



## medoes81

I am happy that it has been useful for you too BonezAu. It is such a relief getting the visa approved that I am glad that more people can use that information. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## medoes81

CainOz, I just certify what needs to be certified. None of bank statements or cards, otherwise it is too much work for the justice of peace and unnecessary because DIAC doesn't ask for that. 

The table of contents it was a plain table of contents with no signatures or certifications. 

We just certified the Statutory Declaration we put at the beginning of each section where we were explaining what we were including in each of the sections.

Hope it helps! Good luck with the application.


----------



## 18302

medoes81 said:


> I am happy that it has been useful for you too BonezAu. It is such a relief getting the visa approved that I am glad that more people can use that information. Congratulations!!!!


Thank you! Takes a huge load of stress off now and we can start planning our honeymoon without having to worry about bridging visas or anything like that. I'm sure others will benefit from your post too


----------



## elkinator

Wow I'm really pleased for you! Two WEEKS! Well done 

I submitted my decision-ready application on Feb 25th in Sydney. I don't even have a case officer yet 

We should ahve gone for the Brisbane office!


----------



## chewievuitton

Hi medoes81 - just wanted to say THANK YOU for your very helpful info here on the presentation of the visa. I have used it for mine to keep it all neat and organised. Lodged my application in Sydney today so....fingers crossed! 

Bless.


----------



## okjeff

BonezAU said:


> Hi medoes81!
> 
> I just wanted to say a HUGE THANK YOU to you for your guide in this thread.
> I copied and pasted your original posts into a Word document and went through and we followed almost every single recommendation you made. We sent my wife's 820 application into the Perth office on 16th May and it was granted today - exactly 14 days later.
> 
> For anyone reading this who has not submitted yet, please follow it as Immigration seem to love this kind of format
> 
> Thanks again heaps medoes81


BonezAU (or anyone with experience would be good), may I please ask you some personal questions (since OP hasn't been active since June) in regards to your application (which followed medoes81's checklist).

From her post where it mentioned:

Joint statutory declaration for our Financial Aspects
Joint statutory declaration for the Nature of our household outlining the basis on which responsibility for housework is distributed and our living arrangements 
Joint statutory declaration regarding the Social Context of our Relationship 
Joint statutory declaration of the Nature of our Commitment to each other 

From the beginning, there are several statutory declaration mentioned already:


5. Statutory Declaration by Applicant on the history of my relationship with Sponsor
6. Statutory Declaration by Sponsor on the history of my relationship with Applicant
15. Character Statutory Declaration by Applicant

Which I believe (please do correct me if I'm wrong):
[5] is "immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf"
[6] is "immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf"
and [15] is "ag.gov.au/Publications/Pages/Statutorydeclarations.aspx"

So, what exactly are those "Joint Statutory Declarations"? What should be included? and how should I format it?

Thank you so so much!


----------



## ozzy

okjeff said:


> BonezAU (or anyone with experience would be good), may I please ask you some personal questions (since OP hasn't been active since June) in regards to your application (which followed medoes81's checklist).
> 
> From her post where it mentioned:
> 
> Joint statutory declaration for our Financial Aspects
> Joint statutory declaration for the Nature of our household outlining the basis on which responsibility for housework is distributed and our living arrangements
> Joint statutory declaration regarding the Social Context of our Relationship
> Joint statutory declaration of the Nature of our Commitment to each other
> 
> From the beginning, there are several statutory declaration mentioned already:
> 
> 
> 5. Statutory Declaration by Applicant on the history of my relationship with Sponsor
> 6. Statutory Declaration by Sponsor on the history of my relationship with Applicant
> 15. Character Statutory Declaration by Applicant
> 
> Which I believe (please do correct me if I'm wrong):
> [5] is "immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf"
> [6] is "immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf"
> and [15] is "ag.gov.au/Publications/Pages/Statutorydeclarations.aspx"
> 
> So, what exactly are those "Joint Statutory Declarations"? What should be included? and how should I format it?
> 
> Thank you so so much!


Joint stat decs arent neccessary. For these categories it is evidence that is needed. People choose to do them for each category but you dont have to.


----------



## 18302

okjeff said:


> BonezAU (or anyone with experience would be good), may I please ask you some personal questions (since OP hasn't been active since June) in regards to your application (which followed medoes81's checklist).
> 
> From her post where it mentioned:
> 
> Joint statutory declaration for our Financial Aspects
> Joint statutory declaration for the Nature of our household outlining the basis on which responsibility for housework is distributed and our living arrangements
> Joint statutory declaration regarding the Social Context of our Relationship
> Joint statutory declaration of the Nature of our Commitment to each other
> 
> From the beginning, there are several statutory declaration mentioned already:
> 
> 
> 5. Statutory Declaration by Applicant on the history of my relationship with Sponsor
> 6. Statutory Declaration by Sponsor on the history of my relationship with Applicant
> 15. Character Statutory Declaration by Applicant
> 
> Which I believe (please do correct me if I'm wrong):
> [5] is "immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf"
> [6] is "immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf"
> and [15] is "ag.gov.au/Publications/Pages/Statutorydeclarations.aspx"
> 
> So, what exactly are those "Joint Statutory Declarations"? What should be included? and how should I format it?
> 
> Thank you so so much!


Exactly what ozzy said above. You need to do a statement EACH outlining the history of the relationship, and you also need to cover each section like financials, plans for the future, socially accepted together etc etc. Some people choose to do them as a joint declaration and others choose to do them alone, it's up to you how you want to present it.

Also, not sure about the character stat dec as we didn't need it and it was never asked for. I don't know if the partner booklet mentions it or not, but we didn't bother as I think on the checklist it says it "may" be required. (it's been a while now and I forget exactly)


----------



## Marianina

okjeff said:


> BonezAU (or anyone with experience would be good), may I please ask you some personal questions (since OP hasn't been active since June) in regards to your application (which followed medoes81's checklist).
> 
> From her post where it mentioned:
> 
> Joint statutory declaration for our Financial Aspects
> Joint statutory declaration for the Nature of our household outlining the basis on which responsibility for housework is distributed and our living arrangements
> Joint statutory declaration regarding the Social Context of our Relationship
> Joint statutory declaration of the Nature of our Commitment to each other
> 
> From the beginning, there are several statutory declaration mentioned already:
> 
> 
> 5. Statutory Declaration by Applicant on the history of my relationship with Sponsor
> 6. Statutory Declaration by Sponsor on the history of my relationship with Applicant
> 15. Character Statutory Declaration by Applicant
> 
> Which I believe (please do correct me if I'm wrong):
> [5] is "immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf"
> [6] is "immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf"
> and [15] is "ag.gov.au/Publications/Pages/Statutorydeclarations.aspx"
> 
> So, what exactly are those "Joint Statutory Declarations"? What should be included? and how should I format it?
> 
> Thank you so so much!


ozzy and BonezAU are right. The joint stat decs per medoes' format are not compulsory. What is required is the individual statements on the history of your relationship using the Commonwealth stat dec format.

As you may now know, the Character Stat Dec form for immigration purposes is a form all its own. (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-statutory-declaration.pdf)

In our case, we likewise used medoes' (very comprehensive) format and although it is not a requirement we had a joint stat dec per evidence category because we felt it made the submission easier to understand. We used them to further explain some things which were not that obvious. It's really entirely up to you.

I had the exact same query about stat dec forms 5 and 6 you listed above; a member informed me that those are specifically for the second stage 801 (partner onshore permanent residency) visa.

Good luck!


----------



## okjeff

Marianina said:


> ozzy and BonezAU are right. The joint stat decs per medoes' format are not compulsory. What is required is the individual statements on the history of your relationship using the Commonwealth stat dec format.
> 
> As you may now know, the Character Stat Dec form for immigration purposes is a form all its own. (immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-statutory-declaration.pdf)
> 
> In our case, we likewise used medoes' (very comprehensive) format and although it is not a requirement we had a joint stat dec per evidence category because we felt it made the submission easier to understand. We used them to further explain some things which were not that obvious. It's really entirely up to you.
> 
> I had the exact same query about stat dec forms 5 and 6 you listed above; a member informed me that those are specifically for the second stage 801 (partner onshore permanent residency) visa.
> 
> Good luck!


*___* This is getting more and more confused...
So with each category of evident (Financial Aspects, Nature of our , Responsibility for housework, Social Context of our Relationship, Nature of our Commitment to each other ) I need to have a Statutory Declaration form from commonwealth signed by both of us.

So that makes it 4 copies of the declaration form for the evidence part, Correct?

Also, Marianina, you mentioned about the stat dec forms 5 and 6 that are specifically for the second stage 801 (partner onshore permanent residency) visa??

Does this mean I won't need it? If so, then what are the statutory declaration mentioned in BonezAU's checklist second stage?

Thanks, and sorry for making it so complicated.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Okay, let's see if I can clarify for you:

-First, anything referencing "second stage" is likely not going to apply to you, based on your previous post which stated you have been in a de facto and/or married relationship with your spouse for more than three years now. As long as you can evidence that the time you lived together plus the time you were married equals three years or more, you'll go straight to the permanent partner visa, and skip the "second stage" reassessment process entirely. (And even if you do end up with the 820 TR instead of the 801 PR, you aren't worrying about second stage paperwork yet. That would come later, two years after this application.)

Okay, now as to the stat decs - I almost wish people here hadn't started organizing their applications this way and calling them "stat decs" because it's just gotten really confusing for people like you who are applying now. 

Here's what you're required to have for your application, as far as statements/stat decs:

1) A statement from each of you about the history of your relationship. Opinions vary on whether this needs to be a certified statement or not. Can't hurt to get it certified. It is perfectly A-OK for this to be on plain paper, though - it does not have to be on any specific form. 

2) Statutory declarations from friends/family who can attest to the nature of your relationship. 

If a particular stat dec is from an Australian Citizen/PR (and at least two of them must be), the suggested form to use is Form 888. It does need to be certified, and you will also need a certified copy of their passport/birth certificate. 

If a particular stat dec is NOT from an Australian Citizen/PR, it can be on plain paper. These do not need to be on Form 888, but can be if you want to use it. Or it can be on a statutory declaration form. These should be certified. It's been suggested they carry more weight if you also include a certified copy of the person's passport or other government-issued ID as well to confirm their identity. 

3) If you need a statutory declaration for some other purpose that occasionally applies to various couples - a landlord verifying that you both lived there together, a roommate saying the same thing, parents agreeing to support you if you need it, etc. 

In most circumstances, those are the only stat decs required by Immigration. 

Now, as to the piece of paper some people are placing in front of each section of evidence, which is also sometimes being referred to as a "joint stat dec" - first of all, this is NOT required. This is something people started including in an effort to better organize their application. I don't think it's a bad idea at all to include sort of a "cover note" for each section that summarizes what's in it, what it demonstrates, give additional info, etc. - and you can sign it if it makes it feel more "official." But there's absolutely no need to get it certified or put it on a statutory declaration form or anything else like that. Doing that isn't, in my opinion, adding anything to the application. And actually, according to a MARA-registered migration agent who takes time to post in these forums, these "stat decs" aren't legally valid with more than one signature on them anyway. 

Does that clear it up at all?


----------



## edu

well done its a great post that teaches us a lot! thanks!


----------



## kay0614

Hi
just wonder that when u lodged with ur personal xmas cards and bday cards
did u send the copies or original?

thanks so much


----------



## Marianina

kay0614 said:


> Hi
> just wonder that when u lodged with ur personal xmas cards and bday cards
> did u send the copies or original?
> 
> thanks so much


Hi, we too were guided by medoes' comprehensive format. We sent all original cards (as well as the envelopes if they were received by mail) which were returned when our 820 was approved. Good luck!


----------



## Sydneygal

Congrats, thanks for all the info!


----------



## lois

WOW thanks for all the info!!! thats amazing. I just restructured my whole application according to this.

I just have one question - my partner and I have both written our relationship statements to incorporate what is outlined in the advisory handbook.

However the OP said that they have written joint stat decs for each of the following :
- Nature of Household
- Nature of commitment
- Financial
- Social context

Is this necessary? Have others done this and would advise it? Would love to hear your opinions


----------



## Marianina

lois said:


> WOW thanks for all the info!!! thats amazing. I just restructured my whole application according to this.
> 
> I just have one question - my partner and I have both written our relationship statements to incorporate what is outlined in the advisory handbook.
> 
> However the OP said that they have written joint stat decs for each of the following :
> - Nature of Household
> - Nature of commitment
> - Financial
> - Social context
> 
> Is this necessary? Have others done this and would advise it? Would love to hear your opinions


It's not compulsory, but in my case, I did it just to put more legal "teeth" to our submissions. We needed to have a lot of other documents certified anyway, so we decided to do it. I can only surmise that it helped because my 820 was granted two days after I posted the application. Good luck!


----------



## lois

Marianina said:


> It's not compulsory, but in my case, I did it just to put more legal "teeth" to our submissions. We needed to have a lot of other documents certified anyway, so we decided to do it. I can only surmise that it helped because my 820 was granted two days after I posted the application. Good luck!


Amazing, definitely worth it then.

Do you just basically explain your evidence etc?


----------



## Marianina

lois said:


> Amazing, definitely worth it then.
> 
> Do you just basically explain your evidence etc?


Yes, we likewise took the chance to explain our circumstances/evidence per category in more detail.

I used the Commonwealth Stat Dec form which has a template for completion by one person only, but I revised the beginning and end portions of the form slightly to convert it into a joint statement.


----------



## lois

Marianina said:


> Yes, we likewise took the chance to explain our circumstances/evidence per category in more detail.
> 
> I used the Commonwealth Stat Dec form which has a template for completion by one person only, but I revised the beginning and end portions of the form slightly to convert it into a joint statement.


Thanks so much for your help  i'm writing them now!


----------



## Marianina

lois said:


> Thanks so much for your help  i'm writing them now!


You're most welcome. Feel free to ask, should you need any more help.


----------



## lois

Marianina said:


> You're most welcome. Feel free to ask, should you need any more help.


Thanks Marianina.

So for example for the Financial statement would this be in enough detail?

In the first year of our relationship, there were times when we had to financially support each other. For example when APPLICANT came to Sydney in March 2012, SPONSOR financially supported her and paid for most meals and a trip to Byron Bay as she had spent most of her money on a flight. Then, during the 4 months apart (April - Sept 2012), SPONSOR worked two jobs to save enough money to come to the UK and support himself on a tourist visa. Once he got to the UK, APPLICANT financially supported SPONSOR to an extent, for example paying for his gym membership as he could not open a UK bank account. APPLICANT also paid for a trip to Spain in this time. APPLICNT paid for SPONSOR to be insured on her car from her bank account and SPONSOR paid half of this back to her in cash.

Currently, we both have full time jobs and therefore we split most household costs half and half. We do a weekly shop which we split down the middle, as well as paying bills half and half. If there is a time where one of us is short of money, the other will pay the bill and we will sort it out later on. SPONSOR pays the internet bill and APPLICANT has a monthly direct debit going to his bank account to pay for half of this.

When we go out for dinner we usually alternate who pays as this usually works out fairly. We also buy presents for each other and have throughout our relationship.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Lois, keep in mind that most of these super-short 820 grants are for people who started out with a PMV. Because they've already been assessed by immigration, those get granted really quickly. People applying straight to an 820, however, should expect to wait 13-18 months in most cases.


----------



## CollegeGirl

And to sum up the rest of your questions: Your individual stat decs (the complete ones that cover all the topics they ask for) are the important ones. The smaller, separate statements mentioned in this thread are simply used for the purpose of organization and kind of a "cover sheet" for each section. Immigration doesn't ask for them. But the individual statutory declaration from each of you about your relationship is mandatory.


----------



## ozzy

lois said:


> Thanks Marianina.
> 
> So for example for the Financial statement would this be in enough detail?
> 
> In the first year of our relationship, there were times when we had to financially support each other. For example when APPLICANT came to Sydney in March 2012, SPONSOR financially supported her and paid for most meals and a trip to Byron Bay as she had spent most of her money on a flight. Then, during the 4 months apart (April - Sept 2012), SPONSOR worked two jobs to save enough money to come to the UK and support himself on a tourist visa. Once he got to the UK, APPLICANT financially supported SPONSOR to an extent, for example paying for his gym membership as he could not open a UK bank account. APPLICANT also paid for a trip to Spain in this time. APPLICNT paid for SPONSOR to be insured on her car from her bank account and SPONSOR paid half of this back to her in cash.
> 
> Currently, we both have full time jobs and therefore we split most household costs half and half. We do a weekly shop which we split down the middle, as well as paying bills half and half. If there is a time where one of us is short of money, the other will pay the bill and we will sort it out later on. SPONSOR pays the internet bill and APPLICANT has a monthly direct debit going to his bank account to pay for half of this.
> 
> When we go out for dinner we usually alternate who pays as this usually works out fairly. We also buy presents for each other and have throughout our relationship.


Do you have a joint account by any chance. Just be careful DIBP doesnt see this as 'housemates' halfing the cost of everything.


----------



## lois

ozzy said:


> Do you have a joint account by any chance. Just be careful DIBP doesnt see this as 'housemates' halfing the cost of everything.


Thanks ozzy! We do have a joint account and bills in both our names so I will be sure to include this in the statement


----------



## petite

Hi everyone,
I am about to start to fill in forms for my Visa 820 application. Just confused though. On my previous Visa which is PMV300, I've used my surname since I was still single. I am married now. Should I use my husband's surname or still the old one?

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## petite

Also, do I need to submit a police clearance certificate even if I still got a copy of police clearance issued from my country(which I used on my PMV application)?

Thanks again!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I can't answer the surname question - I'm curious to see what others with experience in that area say as well. 

But in regards to the police certificate - they usually want originals instead of copies, so I'm not sure you could just use a copy. Is it a color copy?


----------



## ozzy

petite said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am about to start to fill in forms for my Visa 820 application. Just confused though. On my previous Visa which is PMV300, I've used my surname since I was still single. I am married now. Should I use my husband's surname or still the old one?
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance!


Not entirely sure.but im sure it wouldnt matter. Not everyone changes their name anyway..as long as you provide your marriage certificate. Most of your documents would still be in your maiden name anyway.


----------



## Maggie-May24

I got married while on my 457 but before applying for my 186. I applied for my 186 in my prior name because it a) matches my passport, and b) matches my current visa.


----------



## Mish

petite said:


> Also, do I need to submit a police clearance certificate even if I still got a copy of police clearance issued from my country(which I used on my PMV application)?
> 
> Thanks again!


I was told usually you don't need to submit the police clearance if coming from the PMV.


----------



## petite

It's an original copy CollegeGirl


----------



## petite

Thanks heaps CollegeGirl, ozzy, maggie-may24 and Mish


----------



## Marianina

maggie-may24 said:


> I got married while on my 457 but before applying for my 186. I applied for my 186 in my prior name because it a) matches my passport, and b) matches my current visa.


I'd go with maggie-may24's advice. If your passport or visa grant carry your maiden name, then use that name. If you had your passport changed to your married name and informed the DIBP about it, then I suggest you use your married name.

Like you, I came from a PMV and recently married. I used my maiden name for my 820 application because my passport still bears my maiden name.


----------



## petite

Thanks Marianina! Will do the same


----------



## majixgirl

*Tickets & Invitations*

Hi,

Congrats first of all, I can only hope that our application goes that quick!
Unfortunately, i need a PCC from INDIA, and that can be a bit painful.. 

I am confused about the part where one supplies the concert tickets etc. Do you put in the actual tickets, or is a color copy enough? and if it's a copy, does it have to be certified?

One more thing... My partner and I have only just opened up a joint account, never really had the need for it before, we just alternated our shopping expenses etc.. As well as our Car, its in the Sponsor's name, due to the fact that i couldn't be there at the time of registration. Our elec/gas company won't allow dual names.

Is it too late to change the car rego? I am applying in 3 months exactly. And what about the joined account? is it still useful to mention it?

Thanks heaps already!! I am quite nervous!


----------



## GBP

majixgirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats first of all, I can only hope that our application goes that quick!
> Unfortunately, i need a PCC from INDIA, and that can be a bit painful..
> 
> I am confused about the part where one supplies the concert tickets etc. Do you put in the actual tickets, or is a color copy enough? and if it's a copy, does it have to be certified?
> 
> One more thing... My partner and I have only just opened up a joint account, never really had the need for it before, we just alternated our shopping expenses etc.. As well as our Car, its in the Sponsor's name, due to the fact that i couldn't be there at the time of registration. Our elec/gas company won't allow dual names.
> 
> Is it too late to change the car rego? I am applying in 3 months exactly. And what about the joined account? is it still useful to mention it?
> 
> Thanks heaps already!! I am quite nervous!


1. Colour scan will do. Need not be certified.

2. If you start using the joint account now, you can include it as an evidence of combined finances. For example, both of you put $500 into the joint account weekly and use that money to pay for shopping, bills, loan etc.

3. If you are in Aus, you cannot have two names on the rego. But the car insurance policy can have two names. So, you can consider that.


----------



## WillyWonka

Hi medoes81,

This might be a little too late, but CONGRATS on getting your visa. I really appreciate the thoroughness in your post.

Not sure if you will be reading this, I have a quick question about registration of your relationship with the state. I am in the same position as you - have been in a relationship with my other half for 2 years 2 months (officially), though will only register our relationship next month as we have lived together for 12 months. I notice that we can nominate two dates for start of relationship on the form. Did you include the date when your relationship actually started (before living together for 12 months)?

Thanks


----------



## yuni

*a question*

so how did u get yr hap id for medical. they told us you have to do online for medical to receive hap id. also i will be australia 14 months when i apply application. i have police check from taiwan but do i need one from aussie cause live here 14 months. thanks for everyones input. also i have finished my studies and now need job,, can anyone help/? haha. i am 30 y girl,, barrista. cheers


----------



## yuni

hi,so how did u get yr hap id for medical. they told us you have to do online for medical to receive hap id. also i will be australia 14 months when i apply application. i have police check from taiwan but do i need one from aussie cause live here 14 months. thanks for everyones input. also i have finished my studies and now need job,, can anyone help/? haha. i am 30 y girl,, barrista. cheers


----------



## quethaochi

Hi every one
My name is Que, i just applied my partner visa last week.
I read through some forum, they said do not staple, and put documents in a platic folder. However, i put them in the envelope, and i used staple( which is only for stick the paper in order like i staple the original of my country police record and the translation.
I just wondering is that a problem?
I don't have much evedence for nature of commitment. How is it affect? The rest of 3 aspects are fine.

Could someone answer my question please?
Thank you very much


----------



## Alanchen

*Don't worry*



quethaochi said:


> Hi every one
> My name is Que, i just applied my partner visa last week.
> I read through some forum, they said do not staple, and put documents in a platic folder. However, i put them in the envelope, and i used staple( which is only for stick the paper in order like i staple the original of my country police record and the translation.
> I just wondering is that a problem?
> I don't have much evedence for nature of commitment. How is it affect? The rest of 3 aspects are fine.
> 
> Could someone answer my question please?
> Thank you very much


Hi, 
I applied my 820 with hundreds of staples used.
I think the officer must be very patient 
I found this forum after I lodged my visa application
Wish can read the forum first. There are so many helpful information here
I was like u, worrying about the same thing. 
In the end, I still got my visa approved.( wait for 11 months tho)
Relax 
Alan


----------



## quethaochi

Alanchen said:


> Hi,
> I applied my 820 with hundreds of staples used.
> I think the officer must be very patient
> I found this forum after I lodged my visa application
> Wish can read the forum first. There are so many helpful information here
> I was like u, worrying about the same thing.
> In the end, I still got my visa approved.( wait for 11 months tho)
> Relax
> Alan


Wonderful 
I just lodge in last week, so worried about many thing, i was read thru, but somehow i still got little problems. Wish for the best, hopefully i will got the visa approve soon, haha


----------



## Alanchen

quethaochi said:


> Wonderful
> I just lodge in last week, so worried about many thing, i was read thru, but somehow i still got little problems. Wish for the best, hopefully i will got the visa approve soon, haha


Good luck
Don't worry at all

Alan


----------



## quethaochi

Hi Alan
What evidence of nature commitment did u put on?
Thanks Alan


----------



## Island Girl

Hi Que. As for the Nature of your commitment to each other, you could include Statutory Declarations by your partner and yourself explaining your commitment to each other in detail. In addition, you could both write each other as the beneficiaries of each other's Superannuation fund. Also, you could purchase a couple's Last Will Kit from any post office and list each other as beneficiaries of each other's "estates" (assets in cash and other properties). Further, you could write each other as partners in the Tax Return Forms. Moreover, you could include joint saving account bank statements and correspondence to the same address. Have the documents certified assets true copy and post them along with a covering letter which includes your file number and application ID. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## quethaochi

Thanks Island Girl
I put the Statutory Declaration of history of relationship in the Statutory Form envelope . I was also wrote a short Sta Dec and put in nature commitment envelope. And i put my wife's tax return form with my name on it, but i put them in Social Aspects envelope. I put Joint bank statement in financial aspects envelope. 
I will take your advice, go to get the Last Will Kit. Thank you very much Girl


----------



## Harmanmyles

Thank you so much ! We followed your (very detailed) instructions and my visa came back approved in just 1 month!


----------



## Island Girl

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## StellaR

Harmanmyles said:


> Thank you so much ! We followed your (very detailed) instructions and my visa came back approved in just 1 month!


Congrats!!  Thats very quick!

Stella


----------



## quethaochi

Wow how it is happend. Very quick. I just lodged nearly a month ago. And i still need some other documents as i can only get after lodged in. Hope for the best everyone.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Harmanmyles said:


> Thank you so much ! We followed your (very detailed) instructions and my visa came back approved in just 1 month!


Were you applying from a PMV to 820? Those typically come back that quickly. If not, you got very lucky. Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## TXAU

*Visa approved in 22 hours!!!!!*

This forum and the information provided on this page has been an amazing help in preparing my visa application. I'm very happy to say that I lodged my partner (820) visa by post on October 29,2014 at 4:30 pm to the Brisbane processing office and on October 30, 2014 at 3:30 pm I received my letter stating I had be granted my visa. Less than 24 hours. I was stunned. Speechless. I couldn't have done it without medoes81!!!


----------



## rbt1985

I got my visa today!!!!

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone on this forum for always being so, so helpful with information. Thanks guys & good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## Island Girl

Many cogratulations to you and your partners Rbt1985 and Txau! The wait is over! Time to celebrate!


----------



## jnix

Any evidence that applying by post is better than online for offshore (Washington DC)?


----------



## quethaochi

Guys
I have my visa granted today, i am freaking happy haha. 
Thanks for everyone specially medoes81
You are awesome
Thanks everyone


----------



## Sarah8

Hey
Massive congrats that's awesome news! 
Can I ask what you mean by the biographical data page of the passport?


----------



## Maggie-May24

The biographical data page is the page that has your photo, name, place of birth, etc.


----------



## quethaochi

Sarah8 said:


> Hey
> Massive congrats that's awesome news!
> Can I ask what you mean by the biographical data page of the passport?


Thank you ) your passport page have you photo, date of birth..,


----------



## curious110

medoes81 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Today I got my 820 Partner visa approved!!! We just lodge it on the 2nd of April and after 10 working days it has been granted. I am so excited I can still not believe it!!! We are the happiest people in the world after reading that Immigration email
> 
> We applied at Brisbane office by post on the 2nd of April, had my acknowledgment email on the 9th and my grant email on the morning of the 15th of April.
> 
> Anyway I would like to share our happiness in this forum because I have to say I got a lot of really useful information here so I would like to help more other people who are going through this stressful process of preparing the application.
> 
> I have to specially mention Mark Northam for all the useful information he gave me and because he put us on the right track and gave us a really good advice. Thanks again for your help, we really appreciate it and you deserve a special mention for your work.
> 
> Well, here I go. I collected a lot of information from this site, and after spending hours and hours reading and collecting tips I got my own version for our application. I will enclose here the CONTENT OF OUR APPLICATION and HOW WE PRESENTED. I just want to mention this is nothing official and I am not an immigration agent. We just did it that way, and our visa got approved really quickly. It doesn't mean anything because we could have had luck, the case officer might like our application or who knows what the reason is, but if it can help to future applicants here is what we did.
> 
> 
> *BACKGROUND OF OUR RELATIONSHIP*
> 
> −	He is Australian citizen and I have Spanish nationality.
> −	We have been in a relationship for two years (committed to each other with exclusion of others according to Immigration version).
> −	We have been living together in Australia for one year (been in a defacto Relationship according to Immigration version). We waited to send the application until we had the 12 months of living together.
> −	I had a Student Visa for a year in order to be in Australia
> −	We registered our relationship one month before applying
> −	No children
> −	We decided to apply for a 'Decision Ready Application', which it means we had all the forms, documents, medicals and police checks done. So all ready to go.
> 
> 
> *PRESENTATION*
> 
> *1- First page with quick summary of information presented in the application (1page) *
> 
> 'DECISION READY APPLICATION' (Title in the top)
> Table with the following information:
> APPLICANT NAME
> SPONSOR NAME
> ADDRESS
> VISA TYPE: SUBCLASS 820 - PARTNER TEMPORARY VISA
> CONTACT: (phone and email of applicant and sponsor)
> INFORMATION INCLUDED: (with a checkbox)​Forms,
> Personal Documents
> Character Documents - Police Checks
> Health Requirement - Medicals
> Evidence of genuine and continuing relationship​
> *2- Cover Letter (1 page)*
> Briefly explanation of who we are, when we started our relationship (commitment to each other) and when we started the defacto relationship (moved together), why we were applying for the visa and asking to be be considered as a Decision Ready Application because we were summiting everything in our application. Signed by both of us.
> 
> *3- Table Of Contents For Our Application (1 page) *
> * See next section for detailed table of content
> 
> *4- Eight plastic folders (basic ones, clear A4 with tab on the side where I named the section covered in each folder. The ones that you can open from the side and the top, nothing fancy).*
> The first document of each folder was again the section of the table of contents that was included in that folder. So we had a folder for Forms, Statutory Declarations, Personal Documents Applicant, Personal Documents Sponsor, Financial Aspects, Nature of the Household, Social Aspects and Nature of Commitment.
> 
> We included all papers loose, with no staples and in one stack for each of our 8 sections, and in the folders where I included the evidence, (because there were a lot of documents) I put little mark tags with a number so from the table of contents from the front you could choose which information you wanted. I just tried to make it simple but really well organised to get access to the information without messing all the papers around.
> 
> At the end, we had 3 documents at the front (summary, cover letter and table of contents) + 8 folders full of documents. We stuck all this in a plastic folder, like a little plastic white box from Officeworks (5AUD) and post it to immigration.
> 
> *TABLE OF CONTENTS FOR OUR APPLICATION*​
> FORMS
> 
> 1.	Subclass 820 Application Document Checklist
> 2.	Form 47SP - Application for migration to Australia by a partner
> 3.	Form 40SP - Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia
> 
> STATUTORY DECLARATIONS
> 
> 4.	888 Form - Statutory Declaration by a supporting witness (7x)
> 5.	Statutory Declaration by Applicant on the history of my relationship with Sponsor
> 6.	Statutory Declaration by Sponsor on the history of my relationship with Applicant
> 
> PERSONAL DOCUMENTS OF APPLICANT
> 
> Proof Of Identity
> 7.	Certified copy of the biographical data page of the passport
> 8.	Certified copy of birth certificate
> 9.	Recent passport size photographs (2x)
> 10.	Certified copy of Student ID Card and QLD Driver's License showing current address
> 
> Character Documents
> 11.	Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment
> 12.	Original AFP Police Report
> 13.	Original Police Report from Spain
> 14.	NAATI Translation of the Police Report from Spain (Spanish → English)
> 15.	Character Statutory Declaration by Applicant
> 
> Health Assessment
> 16.	Sealed envelope containing Applicant Health assessment
> 
> PERSONAL DOCUMENTS OF SPONSOR
> 
> Proof Of Identity
> 17.	Certified copy of the biographical data page of the passport
> 18.	Certified copy of birth certificate
> 19.	Recent passport size photographs (2x)
> 20.	Certified copy of QLD Driver's License showing current address
> 21.	Certified copy of Certificate of Australian Citizenship
> 22.	Certified copy of Australia Tax Assessment Notice and Original Letter from Employer
> 
> EVIDENCE OF GENUINE & CONTINUING RELATIONSHIP
> 
> 23.	Financial aspects: table of contents and documents
> 24.	Nature of the household: table of contents and documents
> 25.	Social context of the relationship: table of contents and documents
> 26.	Nature of commitment to each other: table of contents and document
> 
> *The next post will detail which evidence we support in each section.


Hi,

Thanks so much for the great info.

Just wondering if statements need to be on statury declaration form? can they just be on blank page?


----------



## ampk

Either, online application has 5 boxes you type answers into.


----------



## curious110

ampk said:


> Either, online application has 5 boxes you type answers into.


thanks very much
thats what I typed in those boxes:

"Please refer to attached statements of applicant and sponsor"

is that ok?


----------



## ampk

Yep fine, on the PMV we filled boxes and did statements, on the partner application in boxes "was refer statements attached". But it was approved before we even uploaded statements (did not even start writing them).


----------



## leenr91

Cool!! Thanks


----------



## Mish

Stat decs can't be joint - they are not legally binding if they are joint.

You should provide the original bank statements and then highlight transactions you want to talk about and then provide the highlighted bank statement.


----------



## leenr91

Thanks heaps, is it the same with household, finance aspects.. when it comes to stat dec??


----------



## Mish

leenr91 said:


> Thanks heaps, is it the same with household, finance aspects.. when it comes to stat dec??


Any stat decs no matter what they are for cannot be joint they are only legally binding if one person on it.

If you write a plain statement they can be joint if you wish but DIBP want to see things from your point of view.


----------



## 218417

In Russia we can't do stat decs so it was two written and signed individual statements. In the sponsor and applicant 5 answer boxes, we typed them out once in the applicant's part as a joint brief summary and wrote (long version individual statements provided) and then just wrote (answers previously given) when I went through the sponsor application.


----------



## 218417

Also it might be wise to add for anyone reading now that an old thread has been pulled up that although the OP has great tips the chances of a partner visa being processed in 10 days in the present time is practically impossible! So don't get your hopes up like I did before I saw the date


----------



## Jana_max

That's awesome!


----------



## 293081

Kahliimah said:


> Also it might be wise to add for anyone reading now that an old thread has been pulled up that although the OP has great tips the chances of a partner visa being processed in 10 days in the present time is practically impossible! So don't get your hopes up like I did before I saw the date


Ha yes!! I was very hopeful too...until I saw the date


----------



## verynewuser

medoes81 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Today I got my 820 Partner visa approved!!! We just lodge it on the 2nd of April and after 10 working days it has been granted. I am so excited I can still not believe it!!! We are the happiest people in the world after reading that Immigration email
> 
> We applied at Brisbane office by post on the 2nd of April, had my acknowledgment email on the 9th and my grant email on the morning of the 15th of April.
> 
> Anyway I would like to share our happiness in this forum because I have to say I got a lot of really useful information here so I would like to help more other people who are going through this stressful process of preparing the application.
> 
> I have to specially mention Mark Northam for all the useful information he gave me and because he put us on the right track and gave us a really good advice. Thanks again for your help, we really appreciate it and you deserve a special mention for your work.
> 
> Well, here I go. I collected a lot of information from this site, and after spending hours and hours reading and collecting tips I got my own version for our application. I will enclose here the CONTENT OF OUR APPLICATION and HOW WE PRESENTED. I just want to mention this is nothing official and I am not an immigration agent. We just did it that way, and our visa got approved really quickly. It doesn't mean anything because we could have had luck, the case officer might like our application or who knows what the reason is, but if it can help to future applicants here is what we did.
> 
> 
> *BACKGROUND OF OUR RELATIONSHIP*
> 
> −	He is Australian citizen and I have Spanish nationality.
> −	We have been in a relationship for two years (committed to each other with exclusion of others according to Immigration version).
> −	We have been living together in Australia for one year (been in a defacto Relationship according to Immigration version). We waited to send the application until we had the 12 months of living together.
> −	I had a Student Visa for a year in order to be in Australia
> −	We registered our relationship one month before applying
> −	No children
> −	We decided to apply for a 'Decision Ready Application', which it means we had all the forms, documents, medicals and police checks done. So all ready to go.
> 
> 
> *PRESENTATION*
> 
> *1- First page with quick summary of information presented in the application (1page) *
> 
> 'DECISION READY APPLICATION' (Title in the top)
> Table with the following information:
> APPLICANT NAME
> SPONSOR NAME
> ADDRESS
> VISA TYPE: SUBCLASS 820 - PARTNER TEMPORARY VISA
> CONTACT: (phone and email of applicant and sponsor)
> INFORMATION INCLUDED: (with a checkbox)​Forms,
> Personal Documents
> Character Documents - Police Checks
> Health Requirement - Medicals
> Evidence of genuine and continuing relationship​
> *2- Cover Letter (1 page)*
> Briefly explanation of who we are, when we started our relationship (commitment to each other) and when we started the defacto relationship (moved together), why we were applying for the visa and asking to be be considered as a Decision Ready Application because we were summiting everything in our application. Signed by both of us.
> 
> *3- Table Of Contents For Our Application (1 page) *
> * See next section for detailed table of content
> 
> *4- Eight plastic folders (basic ones, clear A4 with tab on the side where I named the section covered in each folder. The ones that you can open from the side and the top, nothing fancy).*
> The first document of each folder was again the section of the table of contents that was included in that folder. So we had a folder for Forms, Statutory Declarations, Personal Documents Applicant, Personal Documents Sponsor, Financial Aspects, Nature of the Household, Social Aspects and Nature of Commitment.
> 
> We included all papers loose, with no staples and in one stack for each of our 8 sections, and in the folders where I included the evidence, (because there were a lot of documents) I put little mark tags with a number so from the table of contents from the front you could choose which information you wanted. I just tried to make it simple but really well organised to get access to the information without messing all the papers around.
> 
> At the end, we had 3 documents at the front (summary, cover letter and table of contents) + 8 folders full of documents. We stuck all this in a plastic folder, like a little plastic white box from Officeworks (5AUD) and post it to immigration.
> 
> *TABLE OF CONTENTS FOR OUR APPLICATION*​
> FORMS
> 
> 1.	Subclass 820 Application Document Checklist
> 2.	Form 47SP - Application for migration to Australia by a partner
> 3.	Form 40SP - Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia
> 
> STATUTORY DECLARATIONS
> 
> 4.	888 Form - Statutory Declaration by a supporting witness (7x)
> 5.	Statutory Declaration by Applicant on the history of my relationship with Sponsor
> 6.	Statutory Declaration by Sponsor on the history of my relationship with Applicant
> 
> PERSONAL DOCUMENTS OF APPLICANT
> 
> Proof Of Identity
> 7.	Certified copy of the biographical data page of the passport
> 8.	Certified copy of birth certificate
> 9.	Recent passport size photographs (2x)
> 10.	Certified copy of Student ID Card and QLD Driver's License showing current address
> 
> Character Documents
> 11.	Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment
> 12.	Original AFP Police Report
> 13.	Original Police Report from Spain
> 14.	NAATI Translation of the Police Report from Spain (Spanish → English)
> 15.	Character Statutory Declaration by Applicant
> 
> Health Assessment
> 16.	Sealed envelope containing Applicant Health assessment
> 
> PERSONAL DOCUMENTS OF SPONSOR
> 
> Proof Of Identity
> 17.	Certified copy of the biographical data page of the passport
> 18.	Certified copy of birth certificate
> 19.	Recent passport size photographs (2x)
> 20.	Certified copy of QLD Driver's License showing current address
> 21.	Certified copy of Certificate of Australian Citizenship
> 22.	Certified copy of Australia Tax Assessment Notice and Original Letter from Employer
> 
> EVIDENCE OF GENUINE & CONTINUING RELATIONSHIP
> 
> 23.	Financial aspects: table of contents and documents
> 24.	Nature of the household: table of contents and documents
> 25.	Social context of the relationship: table of contents and documents
> 26.	Nature of commitment to each other: table of contents and document
> 
> *The next post will detail which evidence we support in each section.


A bit awkward but I am curious if you two are still together or broke up with each other?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

verynewuser said:


> A bit awkward but I am curious if you two are still together or broke up with each other?


Most people don't return to the forum once they've got their visas, and seeing how this person hasn't been to this site in 3 years, not likely you'll get an answer!


----------

